# my TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C driver



## demonninjaa (Nov 8, 2007)

i got an emachine computer with windows xp. its got a ts-h492c cdw/dvd player. recently the player wouldnt work and it would say 

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing.

what do i do:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall from the device manager
then reboot and windows will reinstall


----------



## breathecarolina (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem. My computer is an eMachines T3304. I recently reformatted, and ever since then my optical drive (TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-H492C driver) won't work. I've tried uninstalling then rebooting, but when it reinstalls it always gives me the message that it hasn't been installed properly and might not work. When I go to the device manager and try to update it, it tells me that it "couldn't find a better match than what is already installed." Also, when I go to the driver properties, it says, "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)." It tells me to open the troubleshooter, but they just tell me to update and uninstall/reinstall and that obviously hasn't worked for me. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.

(And also, on a side note, ever since I reformatted, Windows Live Messenger won't let me add display pictures. They're perfectly valid picture files (jpg, png, etc) but it gives me an error message saying the file is invalid everytime. Any help with this?)


----------



## sovest (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm having the exact same problem as breathecarolina (- the picture thing), an ideas? Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sovest

start your own thread


----------

